# Lapierre XR 29er



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Wer hat eigentlich schon ein 2013er XR? Wie fährt es sich mit dem neuen Hinterbau? Ist ja prinzipiell "nur" ein Eingelenker, sieht aber ganz sinnvoll konstruiert aus.


----------

